# Bellator releases former champ Zach Makovsky



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

> Bellator has cut ties with another former champion.
> 
> First-ever Bellator bantamweight titleholder Zach Makovsky recently confirmed via Twitter that the promotion has released him.
> 
> ...


http://www.mmajunkie.com/news/2012/12/bellator-releases-former-champ-zach-makovsky


----------

